# Car crashes into bus in New Hampshire, kills 1



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Car crashes into bus in New Hampshire, kills 1*

STRATHAM, N.H. -- A car crashed into a school bus 
on Winnicut Road, killing one person in the car on 
Friday morning.


----------

